# Cat 430D back hoe



## kuryssnow5 (Oct 20, 2006)

i got a cat 430d back hoe loader and it will not start in the cold after sitting outside for a day or two. if it fires it will run for a minute or les then die no spitting or sputtering. i have to throw a tarp over it and a torpedo heater to get it warmed up to start. ive tried looking for a engine heater plug but can't. i know on the cat that there is a socket to plug the heater cord into. does anyone know where that is located? or any answers why she wont fire.


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

sounds like your diesel is gelling..... have you tried replacing your fuel filter? do you put a anti gel additive in with EVERY fillup? do you fill up EVERY time you use the machine to avoid condensation?


----------



## PlatinumService (Jan 28, 2010)

kuryssnow5;1196572 said:


> i got a cat 430d back hoe loader and it will not start in the cold after sitting outside for a day or two. if it fires it will run for a minute or les then die no spitting or sputtering. i have to throw a tarp over it and a torpedo heater to get it warmed up to start. ive tried looking for a engine heater plug but can't. i know on the cat that there is a socket to plug the heater cord into. does anyone know where that is located? or any answers why she wont fire.


your problem sounds like a fuel issue as stated above..

the block heater plug in should be at the bottom of one of the doors and you can plug an extension cord right into it.


----------



## SMLCAT (Jan 31, 2010)

I agree with the problem being fuel related.
We have 3 CAT pieces of equipment and they can sit for weeks and still fire right up everytime.

We use Stanadyne Performance fuel additive in every diesel engine we have and have never had any problems. We actually get better mileage in our road trucks with it...
We get it here:

http://www.blueridgediesel.com/specials1.htm


----------



## ford6.9 (Aug 17, 2006)

Check your fuel lines for cracks as well as making sure there are no clogs. As well as your fuel pump, It sounds as if you are using the fuel that is sitting in the fuel filter and once that's used you are stalling due to an inability to keep fuel to the injectors. See if you can manually pump/ prime your fuel filter and see if fuel is moving to your injectors. Also its important to treat every load of fuel. 

Things to check:
1. All fuel lines for cracking freezing, clogs
2. Change fuel filter 
3. add some diesel 911 for gelling
4. If it still doesn't run change the fuel pump.


----------

